# x3



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Allright, I have managed to avoid pretty much all of the X3 spoilers. 
I know the general stuff, Last movie, major characters die--and, I can pretty much figure out who they are (Hello, Cyclops. Did you like being in that Superman flick?) and I got main plot idea. 

I've also heard it sucks, big time. 

But, that is all irrelevant. Having seen the commercials, I gotta say:
DAMN, THAT LOOKS ALOT LIKE "DAYS OF FUTURES PAST"!!!!!:smoking: :smoking: 

And, I'm pretty sure that Colosus and Wloverine "fastball special" a Sentinel.


But, really, the question remains, why does the series need to end?


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

So they don't have to continue paying specific actors escalating salaries.
The Muties will endure. There will be more X-Men films.
I estimate an X-4 in three years or so.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm taking my mother to see it this weekend (she's a sci-fi movie fiend  ). I'm hoping that it doesn't suck...but we survived _Fantastic 4 _last summer, so we're probably not going to be too terribly hard to impress when it comes to one of our favourite movie franchises. Oh...and there's Hugh Jackman. I would pay to watch him read the phone book.


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

Hey, there’re X-Men fans on this forum!? I’m completely in love now! I’m a moderator at Nightscrawlers, a forum for the “star” of X2 – Nightcrawler! 

Hubby and I will be seeing X3 tomorrow night, and though I’m annoyed there’s no Nighty in this one I’m excited to see it! I’ve remained mostly spoiler-free, but if the plot sounds similar to “Days of Future Past” I wouldn’t be surprised, since X2 was based loosely on “God Loves, Man Kills.” I’m just jones’n to see Dark Phoenix, Beast and Angel on the big screen!

And a dose of Hugh Jackman is never a bad thing.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, it's not looking good so far for X3 according to the reviews. When I found out that Bryan Singer had been replaced by Brett Ratner as director, I braced myself and set my expectations low. Looks like that was probably right on...

*Ratner ruins 'X-Men: The Last Stand' 
Film is the 'X-Men' equivalent of 'Godfather III' - an unworthy successor*
REVIEW
By John Hartl
Film critic
MSNBC

_Empire magazine recently named Bryan Singer's "X2: X-Men United" (2003) as the best comic-book flick of all time, followed by "Superman" (1978), "Batman Begins" (2005) and "Spider-Man" (2002).

No mention is made of Singer's first "X-Men" (2000), which introduced most of the characters and the actors who would play them. This seems an oversight because the sequel is such a natural progression from the first film. What would "Godfather II" be without "The Godfather"? Singer created one flowing, coherent narrative out of two films that might not have blended so naturally.

Unfortunately, Brett Ratner's "X-Men: The Last Stand" is more like "Godfather III." Singer's replacement director has made the characters so cartoonish that they're barely recognizable. He's more interested in cheesy plotting and over-the-top action sequences than he is in generating empathy for the people who drive the story. The grace and intelligence Singer brought to the project are missing._

Read full review here...***WARNING: POSSIBLE SPOILERS!!!***


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

No more X-Men movies, just a silly Wolverine spin-off or ten.

God, I am so frigging tired of Wolverine.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm just glad that Beast is in here. He's one of my favorite mutants. Period.

Yes, I'm afraid this isn't the last of the movies, just the last of this particular trilogy. The next series, if they want don't want to have X-Fans world wide kick their asses at the box office, better have Gambit. If there's a name that comes up repeatedly in every circle where this is discussed, it's Remy LeBeau's. In which case it should also see the emergence of Nathaniel Essex and En Sabah Nur, SINISTER and Apocalypse, respectively. Maybe not AoA, but something altogether different. SINISTER is after all connected with everyone's favorite cajun, he would be a definite shoe-in. That is IF they don't go **** up--AGAIN!

Nightcrawler I miss, and I would have also liked to have seen Sunfire, Banshee, Havok, Polaris, Avalanche and maybe Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver. Pyro should never have made it before any of these I listed. Just another Hollywood wank job, IMHO.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Good tip for my future director buddy,Sinister. You may like the actor.
But be sure you LIKE the actor.

Bryan Singer cast Alan Cumming as Nightcrawler.

Get to the set,& filiming. Bryan and Alan grew to loathe each other.

Cumming was trashing him during X-2 press!

Cumming broke the news that Nightcrawler would not be back..BEFORE X-3 had a director! Before Singer left for the red cape! 

Gambit is not there for good reasons. The writers (not to blame here) fought to keep him out just for a cameo,because they respect the Gambit character,and wanted to give him a good arc akin to Nightcrawler in X-2.

Just guessing here,..but we may see Gambit in the FOR SURE to happen Wolverine spin-off.

GRAPEGRL..two things.. 

1,)If you enjoyed Fantastic Four;you will like X-3 which I hear is a better film.

2.)Your mom rocks!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I knew all about Cumming's and Singer's well publicized hatred for each other. Be assured, my good friend I will choose my people wisely and I will treat them like I want to be treated in turn. I believe in karma, and what you visit upon another, you should make it good, because it's coming back on you. I'm going to be good to folks, you can believe that.  

I'm still thinking there's going to be an X-4 and Gambit will figure prominently in it. I'm also pretty certain we'll see SINISTER at least and Apocalypse can't be far behind. I'm also pretty sure Logan will be tangling with Omega Red in the spin-off movie. There's a good chance in future ventures we'll see Weapon X in Japan. Can't wait.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Well said. We are,..after all..a "Brotherhood." 

There are so many avenues to explore within the X-Men universe.

You are right,Sin. Gambit would be a good character to build a new arc around,with a new cast,..and a probable cameo (maybe?) from Wolverine.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Faustian_Pact said:


> GRAPEGRL..two things..
> 
> 1,)If you enjoyed Fantastic Four;you will like X-3 which I hear is a better film.
> 
> 2.)Your mom rocks!!


1) Fantastic 4 was what I consider a "cute" movie. It was enjoyable popcorn fare and had a few laughs, but I was expecting something a little...well...more like the first 2 X-men movies, I guess.

2) Thanks!  It's our tradition to go to the movies for Mother's Day, but since no good movies were released Mother's Day weekend this year, we have been waiting patiently for X3 for our mother/daughter outing this year.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

DOOM was woefully miscast. The Lord of Latveria would have had that cretin slain where he stood for doing the monarch such a disservice and rightfully so!  

The next film: The Silver Surfer and The World Devourer, GALACTUS!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Donald Trump for Galactus!


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

Fantastic Four was “cute.” Normally, I too would agree that Dr. Doom (who is one of the most powerful villains in the Marvel Universe) was miscast, but considering the tone of the whole movie I think the watered-down Doom was probably a smart move. I hear there may be a Fantastic Four 2 in the works, which I could definitely do without.

I’m not worried about the next Spider-Man sucking, since Sam Raimi is still attached, but if X3 flops it makes me worry about the other Marvel comic-to-film adaptations currently in the pipeline. I know there are productions either already underway or in planning for Ghost Rider, Silver Surfer, Namor and several others. I’m thinking Silver Surfer will be hard to convert to the big screen and have it still make sense. 

I read a horrible review on X3 in the morning paper so I’m preparing for the worst. Nonetheless, we’re going to go see it tonight. I’ve been told on ’Scrawlers that you need to stay until after the credits because there’s a little snippit that sets up the next series of “X” movies. I have no idea what it is, honestly. Probably Wolverine. Snickt!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

****************POSSIBLE SPOILER ALERT**********

I have heard early reports that Cyclops buys it when Phoenix rises from the "ashes." There's a scene at the end of the credits where there's someone in a coma at a hospital and Cyke, or Prof. X's consience is transferred to the body.

******************END SPOILER ALERT*************

We all know how full of **** people can be when it comes to such things and it wouldn't surprise me if this turned out to be one of those times. If the above IS true, then it probably has to do with the emergence of SINISTER. He has always been interested in the Summer's gene line and that would be the perfect way to start a new line of films.

Ghost Rider is a done deal, in fact, here's a new trailer: http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/ghostrider/high_international.html
GR is one of my favorite superheroes. They've already made a grave error by casting Nicholas Cage as Johnny Blaze. They rearranged the origin and maybe worst of all, it's rated PG-13 and THAT is definitely Cage's fault. It's goin to be released next year in February because the Marvel muck-a-mucks don't want to oversaturate the market with comic films. Hmmmmm...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well you know, gotta give everyone what they want at the same time. Besides Sin Marvel wants the kids to see these movies so they think 'Wow this guys so cool! I'm gonna so check out this comic book!' Thats why the only comic movie as of late I can think of that wasn't PG-13 was the Punisher... and thats cause you can't really make him PG-13.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know the reasoning behind it, but Ghost Rider is one of those films that should be Rated R. What do they think that kids are going to see when they pick up Bone Head's book anyway? GR teaming up with the Care Bears? The title is about a man selling his soul to Mephisto to save his father figure, Crash Simpson from dying and having the tables turned on him and being cursed with being the Ghost Rider. It's later revealed in the series with Dan Ketch as the title character that there was much more going on there. The film most likely won't even touch on the Zarathos connection. Ghost Rider, Clay, ain't no kiddie movie, or it shouldn't be. Captain America and the FF maybe, but not Ghost Rider.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

The original intention for Ghost Rider was to make it R-Rated.
There is a script by David Goyer.Back in the late 1990's he was going
to team with Stephen (nuttier than a Christmas pudding) Norrington on it,
but they could not get the budget/fx done right. 

Norrington wanted an encounter with Ghost Rider to be as scary as having a Great White Shark swim past you.

Then PG:13 became all the rage!

So...Sinister,I agree with you. Ghost Rider could have been Marvel's first 
"The Crow-esque" Horror film.

Instead we got.."Man Thing." Made on a budget of,..oh..$1.00..


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Back to X-3,and the future of the series. Here is a blurb from Hugh Jackman. Courtesy "JoBlo.com."

*Is the WOLVERINE movie something that you plan on doing soon?*
We've got two drafts and David is gonna do another draft and then we'll find a director.

*Are you involved as a producer on that film?*

Yeah.

*Will you be involved in selecting the cast and director for this too?*
Oh yeah.

*What about Brett?*
Definitely I'd look at Brett. I'm not gonna make any decisions until we get the script locked. We've got to work out what movie we're gonna make. I don't want, by the way, Wolverine to appear to be X-MEN 4 in disguise. I don't want to make it stylistically the same. I want to do something different. But there's been a lot of interest from some really amazing directors. I'm really excited.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

"I'm the Juggernaut, bitch."


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

David Goyer...I'm still ticked at him for ruining *Blade:Trinity.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I got over it, really not a favorite, but it's still fun to watch.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Sinister said:


> David Goyer...I'm still ticked at him for ruining *Blade:Trinity.*


No kidding!! P-eeeewww!!

However..I heard his Ghost Rider script was pretty good.

Maybe Goyer is going to be the next Mick Garris?

A solid contributor as long as he keeps his butt out of the director's chair!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well I saw the movie last night. I guess it was ok. Killing off the chars was a bit much. Plus I thought Juggernaut wasn't a mutant. He was prof Xs whimpy brother which found a magic helmet which turned him into Juggernaut. They show him with his helmet off, so I didn't get that part. Then I thought that the Phoenix was really an Alien that took over Gene's body. Of course I am basing that from the cartoon. Good effects didn't like the plot. Left a bad taste in my mouth. I also thought they were going to let Rougue capture her super strength from that one mutant. They didn't do that, and she lost her powers. Oh, well. Let someone direct something that you yourself should have done is pointless.

DR. M did your son like the movie?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, but then again, he likes WWF wrestling, so...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

For what it's worth, it's the fourth biggest opening weekend of all time. And, maybe, the second biggest opening day, ever.  
So, even if it sucks, people WANT to see it.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, took Mother to see X3 this afternoon. She really liked it and I was pleasantly surprised. Without giving away too much, there were some truly tense moments and it started out really tight. Things started to unravel when you kept getting bombarded with new mutants. Some of the more interesting ones ended up being just window dressing and regrettably didn't get enough screen time. The movie really didn't seem to last very long and the ending was sort of anti-climatic. We did stay until the credits were over and the "teaser" at the very end was interesting, but not as telling as to the direction of any subsequent movies as you might be led to believe. 

All in all, it didn't totally suck, but could have been so much better. That being said...get a good director lined up and bring on Wolverine!!!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I saw it a few nights ago, and I really liked it. It had more corny moments than the other ones did, and of course wasn't as good as the first two, but it still was a good end to the trilogy. The changes they made in the characters seemed fitting, even the Juggernaut being a mutant thing. Keep it simple; why over-complicate it?

Now here's the big question: "Do you know who I am? I'm the Juggernaut, bitch!" ...Did that originate from that damn silly video on YouTube, or is there a deeper joke that I'm missing? ...Aside, I laughed so hard I nearly cried when that came up in the movie. Everyone was staring at me and my husband.

The Gambit movie must happen. It must.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I gave it a 2.5 out of a possible 5 stars.

a lot of good observations here, and I agree with them all. So much in fact, that this doesn't warrant a full movie review. I hated that the showed the Sentinels allright, but only a fallen head as a Danger Room simulation. Kelsey Grammer was right on target as Beast, even with the phrase Hank always uses, "Oh my stars and garters!"  Didn't care for the ambiguity surrounding Cyclop's death, which leads me to believe he'll, ah, resurface eventually under the tender care of one Nathan Essex in X-4 hopefully also under the care of a new director.

Not bad, but not great. Definitely a ho-hum way to end a "trilogy" that had so much more potential than it ended up with.


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

I hated the one liners "The best defense is a good offense","You should of never quite" and all that crap. AGH!

Yeah, I believe the little thing at the end shows a 4th movie coming along. Call me what-ever you want, I'm just hoping for something that could redeem the quality ending this series diserves.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Chapter13 and Tipo...you both nailed it. One of the main things that bugged me about the movie was the corny/sappy one-liner stuff. 

On a side note, I've got to check out whatever started the whole "I'm the Juggernaut, bitch" craze.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I always thought Juggy's tagline was " Nothing can stop the Juggernaut!"


Except for Spider Man, and the X Men, and Deadpool, and the Hulk, and the FF, and Thor, and Darkhawk, and Moon Knight, and Ghost Rider, and The New Warriors....


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

check this out

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0499519/

can't say it is for sure......... a Magneto prequel???????

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0458525/


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*I haven't had a chance to see X3, but am looking forward to seeing it. As for a Magneto prequel .. I think it would be kinda cool. Seeing as not many people would be expecting it, and it would be cool to see how they got there start and met. But, that could just be me ​*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got back from seeing it. I thought it was pretty well done. There were a few cheesy lines and some unexpected character deaths, but otherwise it was a fine action-packed little romp.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Let me know when everyone has seen it, and then I can start ripping it apart for being a complete desecration of the X-Men.

I just don't want to spoil it for anybody....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> Let me know when everyone has seen it, and then I can start ripping it apart for being a complete desecration of the X-Men.
> 
> I just don't want to spoil it for anybody....


Yeah, but realistically... haven't all three of them been complete desecrations of the X-Men? I guess the reason I like the movies so much is because I never really liked the comic at all.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

To be fair though I think most comic book movies don't really stick to the story. For example I knew nothing about the Batman series and grew up thinking Joker killed Bruces parents. Insted as was pointed out to me by someone on the board it wasn't... 
Look at spiderman too, he didn't love Mary Jane from the start. 

I think what it is is they just have to use the charecters that everyone knows and build a story around that...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Have you ever seen a movie that was based on a book that was really true to the book. I am amazed that this is a suprise to some people.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> Have you ever seen a movie that was based on a book that was really true to the book. I am amazed that this is a suprise to some people.


*Your right, they can never get it right .. and once in a great while they will actually come out with a hit. I feel the same way about movies based on video games. I did like "Resident Evil" though. But not many of them ​*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As I am swiftly learning, there's a pretty good reason why the movie is almost never true to the book or story. There are several reasons to this and a lot of it has to do with what a studio will or will not finance. Screenplay length and just how expensive certain scenes will be also factor in. Then there are things that do not interpret well (Why do you think none of the mutants wear their colorful costumes in the movies?) I'm not defending the bastardization of things we all know and love so well, but there is a little more to it than just someone going out of their way to intentionally ruin something. After all, they're in this to make money, and will go about it the best way possible, even if it means royally ****ing something up. Which, more often than not, they do.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> Have you ever seen a movie that was based on a book that was really true to the book. I am amazed that this is a suprise to some people.


A night to remeber... based on the book in every way, only thing is you saw a few more charecters...


----------

